# Joey - Range Rover Sport - Tonga Green



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

*Hey Again*

Got a Range Rover Sport for you this time, pictures may be lacking compared to other details as time was a bit tight.

The aim of the detail was to strip the car right back and give it some nice protection from the Scottish weather and help with maintaining the car, the alloys at first looked to far gone but thanks to some special products and elbow grease there back to almost new.

Day 1:

- Interior was cleaned out, dusted and given a quick hoover so I could see how much work was needed.
- Car was rinsed down to removed as much dirt and grit as possible before the hand wash.
- Wheels and arches were cleaned Wheel Brightner, Tardis, Iron X and G101
- Snow foam, an APC & Hyperwash mix
- Rinse, then door shuts, panel gaps and engine bay cleaned with G101 and some RG brushes
- 2 Bucket Method wash with some Shampoo Plus
- Rinse down
- Tardis was then used to remove Tar from the bodywork
- Rinse down
- Iron X to remove any industral fall out.
- Rinse down
- Clay Bar the car to remove all the contamination from the paint, this took a long time as you can imagine...
- Interior wipe down with a microfibre and some apc
- Carpet covered with VP's Odour eater, break downs nasty bacteria.
- Engine bay given a coat of 303 Aero Space Protectant
- Few others bits here and there.

Any way here's some pictures :thumb:

Start of the day....





Heres the alloys, thats all brake dust stuck to the wheel!!









Interior needed a bit of work, the main issue was all the sand and grit.













After a rinse down you can see how the water doesn't run off the paint at all, you just know that claying later will be fun :lol:





Looking a bit better after a jet wash.







The magic 3 combo





After a few goes with Megs Wheel Brightner, better but still not great.



Tardis in action









Iron X time, for people who don't know of this product its a clear gel which dissolves industry fall out and brake dust. If it goes purple then its work....







Works a treat on alloys which baked on brake dust.







Tyres and arches degreased...





Snow foam to remove as much dirt from the paint as possible before the hand wash.





After the rinse down it looks pretty slick, however this is due to the water sticking to the paint.





Tardis was sprayed onto body work to dissolve the tar, up here cars seemed to be covered in it.







After a rinse down it was time for the Iron X, same as the wheels. You can see the results...











After the Iron X was rinsed off it was time for the clay bar, this will take off any contaminates stuck to the paint which couldn't be removed from any of the other processes. This leave the paint silky smooth and ready for the protection stage.



Few hours later and here we are, looking pretty good even without any protection.





Day 2

Not many process pictures as I didn't want to stop and grab the camera.

-Exterior was given a coat of Werkstats Acrylic Prime Strong for a based for the wax
- After all the hard work I had to use some Swissvax, Shield was picked as I find it so easy to use and give ace results up here.
- Wheel protected with Poorboys Wheel Sealant, Tyres with Blackfires tyre gel
- Arches with Megs All Seasons Dressing
- Black plastic with Megs hyper dressing and a few bits got some 303 Protectant
- Exhaust and few minor bits polished.
- Interior given a good go over, leather treated with the Raceglaze twins.
- Interior plastic protected with some Werkstat Satin Prot
- Windows in side and out cleaned
- Few more bits n bobs



Awesome wax :thumb:



Panel gaps and other small areas taken care of





All done 

Here's the final pictures....









Exhausts polished















Nice and clean









Finally heres my favourite photos edited, only contrast and saturation setting changed no air brushing.







I think it came up pretty well 

Enjoyed this detail, had a nice space to work in, weather was great (on day 2) and the owner was really appreciative of the work.

Thanks for reading people comments welcome.​


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Top job mate, looks very good.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Very good job you've done but the thing that spoils the whole car for me are the big ugly balancing weights on the wheels,i thought the thing to do was stick the weights on the inside rim ?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

GREAT WORK, and impressive write up! :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful...

And I love the way you have the unedited pictures,
and after the write-up few cool tweaked pics!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work mate, lot of car to work round.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice job,great pics :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work and write up  Well done


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Good work there.

Really not a fan of RR's but love the colour of this


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys.

Got a paint correction on a black Vogue coming up soon.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Great results mate, enjoyed reading that!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Cracking turnaround mate the interior looks almost new again and so do those wheels, boy they had been neglected for time lol


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Great work, looks amazing!! Enjoyed reading the write up.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good :thumb: Love the very last pic


----------

